# Tell Me What I'm Doing Wrong



## kwbrooks (Oct 28, 2010)

I made a video of myself shooting this evening, mainly so I could get an idea about what my form looks like. I haven't shot a bow for about 8 years now, and I am just getting back into it. I just got this bow last week, and have put about 40 or 50 arrows through it. After watching the video, I can see a few things I need to work on, but I would like to get opinions from some of the experts out there. Draw weight may be a little high right now, but I have room to improve on that as my strength gets back to where it used to be.

Please don't be too cruel. Video

Kevin


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Your Draw length Is too Long by an Inch


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kevin, kudos to doing the video, it's a great tool...agree with the previous post, DL looks too long. HOWEVER, if you are a fairly new archer, turn the bow down until you are drawing it correctly with the right muscles, and after a few weeks turn it up and go from there...it'll be well worth doing. Now for a better look at your form, you need to elevate the target so you are shooting level, that downhill shot doesn't really show much. I will say you have a bunch of things going right. Your draw length is probably the single most important thing to address. Video tape a level shot from the side and behind and email it or post it and pm me and we'll take another look. If your release has room to shorten up and get the trigger positioned correctly closer to the second knuckle-ish, not out on the end of the finger pad, then that is a good start too before adjusting the DL. Note that on a shorter Axle bow, the string will be further from your nose due to the angle if you are using the same anchor, so one fix if done correctly is to run the draw length a little longer to get the string back further, but only if you can shorten up the release and D-loop to keep a proper form and anchor. I run 3/4" shorter DL on my target bow as it is a 40" and the string angle is more up and down and touches my nose much easier...learn to draw that bow with the correct muscles though...you've already noticed that, but turn the bow down while you build up the muscles, it'll only take a week or so to up it 5# and then another 5 after that....bad habits are much harder to break...cheers and follow up with me via pm if you want, I'll help you get the info you need, and know that probably the #1 thing everybody does is run the DL too long either out of ignorance or trying to eek out a few more feet per second. That bow shoots plenty fast already to hunt with. Accuracy comes with form and fit and practice. Ryan


----------



## kwbrooks (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the information. I will try to set up a better level target. I don't usually shoot in the backyard, it was just easier to video that way. I do have room on the release to shorten it, so I will start there. I am having trouble getting comfortable with an anchor, and where the string should (or shouldn't) be touching my nose. I think part of the problem is that I used to shoot a longer bow, and everything feels so much different now. I'll try to post another video later today or tomorrow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

For being away from archery for 8 years, your form is surprisingly good. The things that I see you doing right are:

alignment - we can't see your alignment from above, but from the side it's excellent
follow through - 90% of the archers we see here don't do it that well
bow hand - looks to be relaxed 
stance - good T form

The only thing that I see is the same as mentioned above and that's the draw weight. However, when I had problems in my AC joint, I had to draw exactly the same as you. Unfortunately, drawing low like that makes it difficult to engage the back muscles. You will be steadier if you can hold the bow with your back muscles and relax your arms & shoulders more.

Your bow's draw length doesn't seem too bad, but your release should be shortened. But don't get it so short that you lose your alignment.

With a short bow like the Z7, many won't be able to touch your nose to the string. It's nice if you can, but isn't absolutely necessary. As long as your anchor and sight picture are repeatable.

Allen


----------



## kwbrooks (Oct 28, 2010)

Here is another video

This is as close to level as I could get shooting in the back yard. I shortened the release about 3/8".


----------



## andyjones (Aug 12, 2007)

Everything looks good to be away from shooting as long as you have.Everything except you are shooting a Mathews that is.LOL


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

The second video looked pretty good. The only thing I saw would be helped out with a good stabilizer. The bow looks to be jumping all over the place when the arrow is released. Take it for what it's worth seeing as how I'm here for help too.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im having a hard time viewing viedo offal dark to me cant tell.will be glad to help need a level brite video. mike 66 certifed coach


----------

